
Email driven apps in Python-Anvils new email service - jimnotgym
https://anvil.works/blog/email-driven-apps
======
jimnotgym
To me this makes Anvil an amazing platform for workflow applications, the
integration with 365/ Azure AD makes this a really interesting proposition
compared to say, Sharepoint.

